# Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch



## Kleefrau (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich lese nun schon eine ganze Zeit still mit und jetzt bin ich stolze Besitzerin meines ersten kleinen Teiches (500 Liter). Vor ungefähr zwei Wochen wurde er gefüllt und verändert sich nun täglich etwas 
Nun gehen mir die Ideen aus, wie kann ich die Umgebung des Teiches und den Teich selbst froschgerechter gestalten, damit sich vielleicht einer einfindet. __ Libellen haben wir schon reichlich - dunkelrote und himmelblaue lassen sich hier täglich blicken.
Für Ideen bin ich dankbar.
Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Servus Moni und :willkommen hier im Forum!
Was du brauchst ist Geduld....
Lass die Pflanzen noch etwas wachsen und die __ Frösche kommen irgendwann!


----------



## Dilmun (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Hi Moni!

Ich bin auch Miniteichbesitzerin und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass sich das regelt. 
Je nachdem, wo dein kleines Reich liegt, wandern die dort heimischen Tiere ein. Wer mag schon einen kleinen hübschen Teich links liegen lassen?

In meinem Fall sind das __ Frösche und seit heuer auch eine Blindschleiche, dafür habe ich hier keine __ Libellen oder __ Molche. 

An deiner Bepflanzung liegt es meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Die wird sich sicher schnell vermehren und deinen Teich umranden. 

Also :Willkommen2 und eine "Protion Geduld".


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Moin Moni,

:willkommen im Forum!

Was der Teich braucht ist einfach Zeit...gibt ihm die, und mit etwas Glück werden sich auch __ Frösche ansiedeln! 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

und __ Molche werden on Mass kommen   Am besten dafür ein paar große Steine rein unter denen sie sich verkriechen können


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

hallo  Moni
so hab ich auch mal gedacht, und sehnsüchtig auf meinen ersten Frosch gewartet. Hab mir sogar einen vom Nachbarn mitgenommen, und ihm stolz meinen Teich gezeigt. Hat nichts genützt, erst ist einfach wieder abgehauen.  Jetzt hab ich hunderte !!! Natürlich quaken sie nachts am Lautesten, und das direkt in der Nähe meines Schlafzimmerfensters. Ich hoffe, Du weißt, daß bei den Fröschen nur die Männchen quaken, (wie im wahren Leben auch  ) Also nur Geduld, das kommt von ganz alleine


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Hallo Moni

Du musst das auch mal aus der Sicht eines Frosches sehen 

mfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Hallo Moni,
herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Dein Teich schaut schon richtig klasse aus.
Wie andere Foristen schon schrieben, jetzt ist ein wenig Geduld gefragt.
Wir haben unseren Teich das 3. Jahr und erstmalig sind __ Frösche, 2 Stück, zugewandert.


----------



## Kleefrau (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Hallo,

erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die liebe Begrüßung. Ja, dann werde ich wohl einfach mal abwarten, was sich so tut am Teichlein.



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und __ Molche werden on Mass kommen   Am besten dafür ein paar große Steine rein unter denen sie sich verkriechen können



Ja, das werde ich machen. Super Idee - danke.



jolantha schrieb:


> hallo  Moni
> Ich hoffe, Du weißt, daß bei den Fröschen nur die Männchen quaken, (wie im wahren Leben auch  ) Also nur Geduld, das kommt von ganz alleine



Nein, wußte ich bisher nicht  



karsten. schrieb:


> Du musst das auch mal aus der Sicht eines Frosches sehen



 Das hab ich schon versucht



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Dein Teich schaut schon richtig klasse aus.



Danke sehr ! 

Herzliche Grüße
Moni


----------



## nachtpfauenauge (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*



Einfach warten,die Natur bringt dir bald einen schönen Laubfrosch.

Werrli


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Servus Werrli

Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Profileintragung verspricht "Natur pur" ....

Könntest deinen Teich hier gerne vorstellen ... würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich hätt so gern einen Frosch*

Hallo Moni, Du hast die gleiche Teichgröße wie ich..... das wird schon. Bin auch ganz optimistisch, dass sich das alles mit der Zeit von selbst ergibt. 

Leider bin ich auch von ungeduldiger Natur, aber das sieht sicher aus Froschsicht auch einladend aus. Vielleicht wartet er auch nur darauf, dass die Pflanzen wachsen, dass er sich darin auch gut verstecken kann :hai

LG MEL_


----------

